# Old ammo



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

What can I do with this stuff? Can you just throw it in the trash? I have maybe a couple of hundred rounds.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

How old?


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

How old and is it many different calibers?


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Probably fifteen years old some old aluminum case 9mm and some 7mag


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

shoot it for fun

I shot some from the 80's a few months back. they all shot, some just sounded a little soft. Just be sure the bullet actually leaves the barrel if one doesn't sound right.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shoot it. I have shot some WII ammo only thing wrong it was the old primers and had to clean gun.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Heck ya shoot it!


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Make it go bang. Bang. It will shoot.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm just going to run them through my old sc Xd 9. That thing will eat anything


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I shoot WWII surplus all the time. Only had one dud so far. I've had worse luck with brand new PMC ammo.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

unless it is corroded, shoot it.

I had some WWI .45 ammo that had been loaded into several magazines my grandfather had so I decided to shoot it. It was FUN, click------bang, click-bang, click-------------bang, click-bang. all fired but the hangfires were interesting timing. Keep gun pointed downrange for at least a minute or so. If misfire, eject it into a can of oil or at least water. If it does fire, the liquid will absorb most of the energy of the case rupturing. 

Powder will not go bad unless stored very poorly. It is the primers that become unreliable but the old corrosive primers from the 50's and earlier held up much better and were more stable to a degree.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I just shot some .22s and shotgun shells I bought back in the '70s. Shot just fine.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

If I had a9mm or a 7 Mag I would volunteer to safely dispose of that Hazmat material for you. I don't have either, so guess you should head for the back of the pasture or a range and unload it yourself. All this assumes the cases are not badly corroded or cracked. If you have any of those I would head to a LGS or LEA for disposal info/ help.


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

maskale said:


> shoot it for fun
> 
> I shot some from the 80's a few months back. they all shot, some just sounded a little soft. Just be sure the bullet actually leaves the barrel if one doesn't sound right.


If it was stored inside with ac, it's probable ok but definitely, listen that each round has a solid bang before firing again. If not check that the round cleared the barrel. I blow out an old 12ga of my Dad's when I was 16 after restocking it shooting some old shells he had left in a high humidity garage. I was lucky I didn't lose any fingers or take shrapnel to the head because it was flying past me.


----------



## rudeman (Feb 3, 2015)

Choot it. Or ship the 7mm to me and I'll shoot it.

Sent from my LG-V495 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Shoot it up! I just shot a +40" oryx with 1998 vintage Federal Premium 150 gr. Trophy Bonded Bearclaw in 7mm STW...worked like a charm!


----------

